# Matched



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

We are in love, after many years of uncertainty we got the phone call to say that our LO' social worker loved us and they are proceeding with us.

Im GOING TO BE A MUMMY


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, that's such good news, over the moon for you    WOO HOO!!!!!!!


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations, exciting news.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations..........I can still remember the phone calls we got when we were matched all those years ago!!

Enjoy your celebrations.

Love
Andrea


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Its such an amazing feeling, enjoy it! Congratulations, hope they move quickly to get little one home! x x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Excellent, give us details when you can!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely news  
enjoy your cloud nine  

kj x


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats great news. Congrats.


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your kind wishes xx

Our girl is under 1 and the most beautiful baby girl, we have ever seen.

It's love x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow that is amazing news   Congratulations!!!   xxxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Amazing!!! Congrats xxxxx


----------



## Loobys (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you so much x it still does not feel real i keep expecting to wake up x

xx


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

that's beautiful! congrats xxxx


----------



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Loobys said:


> We are in love, after many years of uncertainty we got the phone call to say that our LO' social worker loved us and they are proceeding with us.
> 
> Im GOING TO BE A MUMMY


OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, LOOBYS!!!!!  WOOOOOOOOOOT!  Oh that's fantastic!!!


----------



## PEJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations   Wonderful news. Hope she is with you very soon. xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Loobys,

I thought I had replied already but don't appear to have   (I'm losing my marbles!  )

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!    
That's wonderful news and such an exciting time!!

I hope it all moves quickly for you.

Anj x


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

HUGE congratulations....you're a mommy


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Fantastic news you must be thrilled!!  xxx


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations, so happy for you!   


Maccer x


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

Fantastic news xx


----------

